# Here's a few pot calls



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for looking
3.5 spalted maple crystal over glass, 3.5 zebra wood slate over glass 3.5eastern red cedar crystal over copper
3 inch walnut slate over glass ,3inch cherry copper over glass, 3 inch cedar with shotgun shell inlay slate over glass
zebra striker purple heart and cedar stiker, Amazon rosewood striker


































That 3 inch cedar call with Amazon rosewood striker is one deadly combo.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice looking calls, I like the shotgun shell look. How much are your calls?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gobblerman said:


> Nice looking calls, I like the shotgun shell look. How much are your calls?


I sent you a Pm


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Looking great!


Thanks Jason, I just gotta do a few finishing touches around the sound holes.
I went to rare earth hardwoods in Traverse Friday and i just had to try out some new wood i picked up there.
Holy crap i could spend some cash in that place:lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Thanks Jason, I just gotta do a few finishing touches around the sound holes.
> I went to rare earth hardwoods in Traverse Friday and i just had to try out some new wood i picked up there.
> Holy crap i could spend some cash in that place:lol:


 
LOL!

I find myself lost at Armstrong Millworks down here quite often. I believe I could (or have) lose a paycheck there myself!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> LOL!
> 
> I find myself lost at Armstrong Millworks down here quite often. I believe I could (or have) lose a paycheck there myself!!!


I miss going into Armstrongs. I think i paid for Harold's house:yikes:


----------



## hnter2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

Brushbuster,

I was going to try and make a turkey pot call. Do you know of a Michigan Supply company that sells the slate, glass etc.. or do you actually cut out your slate and glass for the calls ? By the way, very nice work from your lathe.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Look great.. Is their a method to your hole design on the different woods? Would love to run one.. Never killed a bird with a MI built call except my own..


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks great! Good looking MI calls!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Id be interested in getting prices also .id possibly be interested In a couple of them for the right price 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Look great.. Is their a method to your hole design on the different woods? Would love to run one.. Never killed a bird with a MI built call except my own..


 I have been experimenting with hole design and woods for a year now. Holy crap there is a whole bunch of variables involved
Cedar can be a screamer so i soften it down with a few holes. My main reason with the 3 inch pots and a 4 hole design is a soft and seductive call. Different woods just do different things with the same design.
I have gone with fewer holes but i dont think its warranted any more. 
Im basicaly happy with the 4 and seven hole pots and various woods.
Sorry for rambling I hope i answered your question.
I was a bit nervous putting a shotgun shell in that little cedar call, dont know if it helped or hurt but, daaang man that's a sweet sounding little hussy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Those are some really fine looking calls.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hnter2011 said:


> Brushbuster,
> 
> I was going to try and make a turkey pot call. Do you know of a Michigan Supply company that sells the slate, glass etc.. or do you actually cut out your slate and glass for the calls ? By the way, very nice work from your lathe.


Thank you
I get some stuff from here http://brooksidegamecalls.com/blastedcrystal.aspx
There is another source, the guy goes by stumpy here is his contact info
glass $.75
bead blasted glass $1.25
bronze glass $1.00
bead blasted bronze $1.50 
ceramic if availible $4.50
slate $1.85
crystal $1.95 in 3.47"
bead blasted crystal $2.35 in 3.47"
bead blasted black anodized aluminum $3.50 in 3.47" and 3.375"
we accept checks and money orders and can usually ship within three to five days from receipt of payment
shipping cost depend on quantities ordered
Thanks
Chad Hutcheson
116 grapevine dr
Helena GA 31037 
This guy is by far the cheapest i have found.
Sorry no michigan supplier info available yet
Call making is a blast. Pot dimensions are critical, Have fun with it.
Here are a few forum sources with tons of info
http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php


----------



## hnter2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Brushbuster for the information regarding were to purchase supplies. I thought that this it would be a good activity to try during the upcoming winter months. Appreciate your quick response.... Thanks again..


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lookin' calls!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Guys, sorry my inbox filled up.
Heres another one
Michigan birdseye maple, with rosewood striker, blasted crystal over slate.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I am interested to find a source that describes the characteristics of different wood in regards to their use as pot calls (tone, warmth, pitch, etc...)? Also as strikers? I am interested in making calls, but have no lathe. If I buy turned pots, I don't have as much room for trial and error as I would if I turned a variety of woods and checked them out. Anyone know of something that could help?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php

Im a little pressed for time now to go in to detail. but if you go to the above sources and do some searches you will get a huge amount of info from some great call makers such as Larry gressler of prarie game calls and a few others. A good strike is just as important as wood for the call and pot dimensions are even more critical for pitch and rollover.
You cant go wrong with some of the basic domestics,such as Maple, cherry, Black walnut. Good strikes require hard dense woods. and exotics do a great job for that task.


----------

